# Montag "Blue Horse" by Columbia Girl's Bike, near Atlanta



## decotriumph (Oct 4, 2013)

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/bik/4053300548.html

Pretty rusty but complete except for a few of the skirt guard wires. I talked to him. He wants $300 but will go to $275.


----------

